# dirty wallpaper with rips, affordable creative fixes



## AlyssaQB (Nov 24, 2010)

I just read a really cool article, I think on the Material Girls blog, with Nate Berkus. He suggested using linens soaked in starch as wallpaper. You can use any material & it's an affordable option. He should have instructions on his site.


----------



## Kstar (Dec 14, 2010)

Try hanging pictures, or maybe putting a piece of furniture infront of the rips. Or maybe making a fun unique piece of wall art. (like this maybe?) You can google "homemade wall art" for some really cool ideas too! Hope this helps!!


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

Use fabric cloths to make homemade art. This way you can choose different fabric patterns and different wall art sizes. This will make your room interesting.


----------



## neonguy528 (Oct 13, 2010)

*This Is An Easy Decision*

Just paint over the wallpaper. Problem solved.


----------

